# "Should of never Sold It/Trade It/Lost It" Story



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

Most people have them what's the car you lost due to selling, trading, or just whatever and regret.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

good topic! hope u get mad hits !!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:07 PM~19814042
> *good topic! hope u get mad hits !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That car better not become a regret car! That's a Hall of Fame car right there! Ill strat it off of my dads story. In 1992 my dad had an ALL original 64 SS baby blue with a white top with blue interior and traded it for a VW bug and $900


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ok i got one !!my uncle sold his 59 impala for 700 bucks back in 85 . to this day we still talk about it ! :uh:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814337
> *ok i got one !!my uncle sold his 59 impala for 700 bucks back in  85 . to this day we still talk about it ! :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

my first 54 chevy traded away

more then anything my pristine 78 monte totalled


my 78 caddi my first caddi tottalled slowly over time lot of fun doing so though


too many to list really :happysad:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814337
> *ok i got one !!my uncle sold his 59 impala for 700 bucks back in  85 . to this day we still talk about it ! :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 7 2011, 10:11 PM~19814776
> *my first 54 chevy  traded away
> 
> more then anything my pristine 78 monte  totalled
> ...


 :biggrin: Ain't got nothing but time!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:uh: Anyone else know there's others out there with "regret storys".


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

1987 Cutlass :tears:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

My 1970 Monte Carlo, I sold it in 98.  The #1 car Ive always regretted selling.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

shouldnt never had sold this one


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814337
> *ok i got one !!my uncle sold his 59 impala for 700 bucks back in  85 . to this day we still talk about it ! :uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 09:43 AM~19826439
> *shouldnt never had sold this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Feb 9 2011, 09:24 AM~19826322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's clean! What happened to this one?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

see im young i hold on to my car with sinamental value lol


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

man i had alot of cadillacs that i sold that i wish i still had.
the worst part is i see em all over layitlow in different states & car clubs


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:58 PM~19831864
> *see im young i hold on to my car with sinamental value lol
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I once had a stock 83 Fleetwood Brougham 2 dr w/stock moonroof. Got it for $300 and a set of 20'' wire wheels. I ended up selling it for 1700. Still wish I hadn't sold it. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 7 2011, 11:06 PM~19814033
> *Most people have them what's the car you lost due to selling, trading, or just whatever and regret.
> *


I KNOW THERE'S GUYS OUT THERE THAT SOLD THEIR RIDE FOR A VERY GOOD REASON;; KIDS GOTTA EAT, MORTGAGE HAS TO BE PAID :yessad:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my 1st 63 hardtop... triple black with a doc patterned top ..black spokes etc... sold back in 97 ,,,and few other rides too


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

This car was a gift from my dad to me I had it from 01-04. So I ended up selling it and I kicked myself in the ass for 6 years and in 2010 I came across the car and bought back. Not that many people can say they got rid of a car and got tthe car back. So right now its getting redone the same coior all over


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

had a choice,keep the olds or keep the girlfriend,shoulda kept the olds id had it since 05 and fought to keep it,ended up sellin it for $400 to a wreckin yard,drove it just like it was to the wreckin yard and motor was a $800 motor to the machine shop :tears: 

74 rocket 350 (true rocket 350)




shoulda kept the car but now if i wanna remind her how much i miss that car i just look at my photobucket say i shoulda kept it out loud pisses her off n hurts her feelins at same time.  yes ill admit i love the car more than her :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 10 2011, 04:23 AM~19834027
> *my 1st 63 hardtop... triple black with a doc patterned top ..black spokes etc... sold back in 97 ,,,and  few other rides too
> 
> 
> *


that was a clean mofo.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2011, 05:00 AM~19834087
> *had a choice,keep the olds or keep the girlfriend,shoulda kept the olds id had it since 05 and fought to keep it,ended up sellin it for $400 to a wreckin yard,drove it just like it was to the wreckin yard and motor was a $800 motor to the machine shop :tears:
> 
> 74 rocket 350 (true rocket 350)
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 07:23 AM~19834337
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2011, 05:23 AM~19834337
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree..


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2011, 03:00 AM~19834087
> *had a choice,keep the olds or keep the girlfriend,shoulda kept the olds id had it since 05 and fought to keep it,ended up sellin it for $400 to a wreckin yard,drove it just like it was to the wreckin yard and motor was a $800 motor to the machine shop :tears:
> 
> 74 rocket 350 (true rocket 350)
> ...





HAHAHA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

My first cutlass fresh paint fresh top found out floors were rusted out and my engine locked up so my boy talked me into chopping the car in half n making the back half a club grill long story short chopped it n junked it I miss that car so much


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

but i was able to save my house....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I let my pops 55 chevy belair get away... he had sold it to my aunt and she offered it to me for 500. it was a basket case but it was complete. I was too young (15) and didnt have the cash. You cant buy a fender for 500 nowadays. 

I still see it every now and then.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 02:48 AM~19834072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love those storys when people get those cars back. Would love to find my dads 64 and buy it back.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 11 2011, 08:12 AM~19843512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. But good you kept the house!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had my 83 Caddy Coupe De Ville 2 door 4100. Found it in real good shape some surface rust under the trunk hood and on the doors but body was real solid. The bumper fillings were not missing or cracked OEM which is pretty rare for those cars and Regals. Picked it up for $800 was using as my daily as I worked on my MC. Some paint, trim buffing, 13s or 14s, and some light tint and she would've made a great cruiser. Motor gave me problems but I was able to keep it running until I could finish my MC and start on her as a project. None the less motor seized which wasn't a big deal 4100 are trash anyways I was going to hit the junkyard up for an engine block. Didn't have anywhere to park it so I ended up selling it for $500 bones to another fellow rider. I miss that car I always wanted a 2 door big body Caddy or Lincoln.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 10 2011, 03:43 AM~19833914
> *I once had a stock 83 Fleetwood Brougham 2 dr w/stock moonroof.    Got it for $300 and a set of 20'' wire wheels.  I ended up selling it for 1700.  Still wish I hadn't sold it. :angry:
> *


Damn I feel ya homie! :angry:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I sold my 85 Cutlass supreme with juice, had to pay bills so I sold it for 1300, and a few years back before i sold the cutty I had bought my cousins 64 impala in payments but since I was still in high school my pops made me give it back to him cause he thought it was to much money for that car( he doesn't know about Lowriders) and that what would happen if I lost my job, so i gave it back then my cousin sold it to this other guy and the guy fucked it all up I miss both those cars and kick my ass about it everyday but I have a 66 pontiac ventura that I am working on that I almost had to sell to cause I lost my job and could get one but everybody told me not to sell it my wife was like dont sell it remember the cutlass and 64 so I didn't sell it I almost did to. that my story :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I never sold my '82 malibu wagon I was 2nd owner on it I loved dat car!!!! I wonder wat happened to it or wat conditions its in now ? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

my dad didn't no much about classics back in the days....... So in the late 80's owned a original 64 impala convertible with 
Matching numbers..... and traded it for a 4x4 1984 toyota Tacoma... Now that he sees me working on my 67 and he knows I'm into lowriders and knows about oldschool Chevys a lil more, he regrets trading it and wished he kept it and saved it for me as a family value...

So I learned from his terrible mistake!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chinto67_@Feb 11 2011, 07:58 PM~19848290
> *my dad didn't no much about classics back in the days....... So in the late 80's owned a original 64 impala convertible with
> Matching numbers..... and traded it for a 4x4 1984 toyota Tacoma...  Now that he sees me working on my 67 and  he knows I'm into lowriders and knows about oldschool Chevys a lil more, he regrets  trading it and wished he kept it and saved it for me as a  family value...
> 
> ...


  Dam know how that feels!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chinto67_@Feb 11 2011, 07:58 PM~19848290
> *my dad didn't no much about classics back in the days....... So in the late 80's owned a original 64 impala convertible with
> Matching numbers..... and traded it for a 4x4 1984 toyota Tacoma...  Now that he sees me working on my 67 and  he knows I'm into lowriders and knows about oldschool Chevys a lil more, he regrets  trading it and wished he kept it and saved it for me as a  family value...
> 
> ...


my friends dad use to own all kinds of olskols everything from cars and trucks from the 50's to sixties and lil by lil he sold them way back then for dirt cheap everytime he sees me and his son working on our olskols he is like man I should have never sold them especially for those prices to give you an idea the prices he had a 59 that he sold for 500bucks


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man i let go a 77 buick and a 80 K5 and a 69 firebird man those pissed me off when i let them go but its all good out with the old in with the new.


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

my old 64 ss clone! 








super clean sold it for 10g like 5 years ago..


----------



## LeftHandLead (Feb 12, 2011)

My 91 Caprice bubble slab/hopper hybrid. No pics of it when it was all together, but a few before I sold it...


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

my 65......


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 12 2011, 10:17 PM~19855461
> *my old 64 ss clone!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: That car was CLEAN I want a 64 just like that too!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2011, 05:00 AM~19834087
> *had a choice,keep the olds or keep the girlfriend,shoulda kept the olds id had it since 05 and fought to keep it,ended up sellin it for $400 to a wreckin yard,drove it just like it was to the wreckin yard and motor was a $800 motor to the machine shop :tears:
> 
> 74 rocket 350 (true rocket 350)
> ...


THE TOPIC TITLE DIDNT SAY SHIT ABOUT PUSSY WHIPPED MIDGETS THAT SELL THEIR CAR BECAUSE THEY SCARRED THEIR HO IS GONNA LEAVE. :uh:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

my dad had a 2dr 77 dodge monaco brougham he was the secound owner he had it since the 80s but he had a dui so they intalled dat breath shyt to make it start then in 97 he got another dui and the car got inpounded so he just left it he regrets leaving it all the time since he cant find none no more


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i miss my green 79 monte most, cause i had it the longest...people still ask me about it and i aint had it for 5 yrs
dont regret selling any of my rides, cause i replace them w something equal or better....i just always wonder the current state of my past rides. Improved, wrecked, some shity mods??? most have went out of town, never to be seen by me again


----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

My family has had some incredible cars through the years, but back then people just didn't realize what they'd become.

As for myself I had a clean little old lady one owner 78 Continental that got burnt up. I was going to keep it stock. I still have it and might make a trailer out of the trunk. If anyone needs any body parts for it though let me know. 

I don't really reget it, but just a couple of months ago I sold a 81 Fleetwood Brougham 2 door, but it had more wrong with it than I wanted to tackle. Did have a nice set of whitewalls and spoke Caddy hubcaps though. I've got another better Caddy, so I'm good.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 12 2011, 10:17 PM~19855461
> *my old 64 ss clone!
> 
> 
> ...


*10g's ? ? ? *:wow: :happysad: 













:angry:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I wish I could have kept them all but they would site outside my Garage and get weathered sitting out even though they had car covers on them. In one way or another I miss all the rides I ever owned because they were all special rides to me.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 14 2011, 04:59 PM~19869311
> *I wish I could have kept them all but they would site outside my Garage and get weathered sitting out even though they had car covers on them.  In one way or another I miss all the rides I ever owned because they were all special rides to me.
> *


So True!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 12 2011, 10:17 PM~19855461
> *my old 64 ss clone!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 11 2011, 11:42 AM~19843512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Houses are over rated........
Id be a homless mofo with a bad ass duece.... :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Feb 14 2011, 07:52 PM~19870987
> *Houses are over rated........
> Id be a homless mofo with a bad ass duece.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Feb 12 2011, 11:34 PM~19855998
> *my 65......
> 
> 
> ...






firme 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i personally wouldnt sold it :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

My dad gave me a 54 2dr belair when I was a kid and took it to his house in Juarez Mexico. I finally went back to his house like in 04 to make plans to get it and his brother (thats free loading at my dads house) says... Oh I recycled the metal and got about $50 bucks for it. 
Fucken car had no posts, all the chrome, most of the trim and no rust. I mean it had to be restored but fuck


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 15 2011, 06:05 PM~19878509
> *My dad gave me a 54 2dr belair when I was a kid and took it to his house in Juarez Mexico.  I finally went back to his house like in 04 to make plans to get it and his brother (thats free loading at my dads house) says...  Oh I recycled the metal and got about $50 bucks for it.
> Fucken car had no posts, all the chrome, most of the trim and no rust.  I mean it had to be restored but fuck
> *


 :angry: dam that sucks


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 14 2011, 09:50 AM~19865906
> *THE TOPIC TITLE DIDNT SAY SHIT ABOUT PUSSY WHIPPED MIDGETS THAT SELL THEIR CAR BECAUSE THEY SCARRED THEIR HO IS GONNA LEAVE. :uh:
> *


REAL TALK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that **** midget gets on my nerves, and his stupid ass replies.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Feb 14 2011, 06:52 PM~19870987
> *Houses are over rated........
> Id be a homless mofo with a bad ass duece.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Feb 15 2011, 11:19 PM~19880418
> *REAL TALK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that **** midget gets on my nerves, and his stupid ass replies.
> *


HE KISSES EVERYONES ASS ON HERE. CALLING PEOPLE BY NAME THAT HE DONT EVEN KNOW. I GUESS HES SO SHORT HE HAS TO KISS ASS, HE CANT MAKE IT ANY HIGHER UP. :cheesy:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 16 2011, 05:40 AM~19882312
> *HE KISSES EVERYONES ASS ON HERE. CALLING PEOPLE BY NAME THAT HE DONT EVEN KNOW. I GUESS HES SO SHORT HE HAS TO KISS ASS, HE CANT MAKE IT ANY HIGHER UP. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

In "03 I was bidding for a '64 on ebay. well, the auction ended and it never reached the reserve ($6000 found out later). after about a week the owner emails me and asks if I still wanted it for my last bid ($4100 mind you). I said sure. I flew out to phoenix with $4500 cash. barely made it through security. paid the guy, replaced the radiator, and front brakes and drove that bitch back to the bay area. I had it for a year and my wife (now divorced) made me sell it for a SUV for the family cuz it had no seatbelts  shoulda kept it and tossed her sooner


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

My pops had a cherry red 1983 Chevy Monte Carlo LS with a cream viynl top. I wanted that car so bad because it was the same year I was born. I begged my pops for it, and he was going to give it to me until my uncle needed a car.My uncle is notorious for wrecking or trading cars in and out. None the less he ran that MC right into the hole, wrecked it, and sold if off as scrap metal. F*ck!!!


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Feb 17 2011, 08:36 AM~19891713
> *In "03 I was bidding for a '64 on ebay. well, the auction ended and it never reached the reserve ($6000 found out later). after about a week the owner emails me and asks if I still wanted it for my last bid ($4100 mind you). I said sure. I flew out to phoenix with $4500 cash. barely made it through security. paid the guy, replaced the radiator, and front brakes and drove that bitch back to the bay area. I had it for a year and my wife (now divorced) made me sell it for a SUV for the family cuz it had no seatbelts   shoulda kept it and tossed her sooner
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that's my dream car right there! Want a 64 JUST like that :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Feb 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19891713
> *In "03 I was bidding for a '64 on ebay. well, the auction ended and it never reached the reserve ($6000 found out later). after about a week the owner emails me and asks if I still wanted it for my last bid ($4100 mind you). I said sure. I flew out to phoenix with $4500 cash. barely made it through security. paid the guy, replaced the radiator, and front brakes and drove that bitch back to the bay area. I had it for a year and my wife (now divorced) made me sell it for a SUV for the family cuz it had no seatbelts   shoulda kept it and tossed her sooner
> 
> 
> ...




did this car end up red???


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:52 PM~19927345
> *did this car end up red???
> *


 :0. What ya thinking? :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

[ Ill strat it off of my dads story. In 1992 my dad had an ALL original 64 SS baby blue with a white top with blue interior and traded it for a VW bug and $900 
[/quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Feb 21 2011, 07:25 PM~19927778
> *:0. What ya thinking?  :biggrin:
> *



looks like a car that was around martinez


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cracked the rear A-frame, parked the car at my Mom's house for 2 yrs. Ended up getting rid of the car for almost nothing in 1986...


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 21 2011, 08:58 PM~19928264
> *looks like a car that was around martinez
> *


Nope, shipped it to VA  and bought an escalade


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my 03 towncar sold it for 1100 and still made a profit :biggrin: :biggrin: 








should kept it and build it but fuck it


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

My Dad had a 67 Pontiac Tempest, I loved that car, it was silver and he had 14" cragers on it. He beefed up the motor a little, gave it to me in 98 and I had to leave it behind when I moved and someone picked it up and built it.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> [ Ill strat it off of my dads story. In 1992 my dad had an ALL original 64 SS baby blue with a white top with blue interior and traded it for a VW bug and $900


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:0 well wasn't suppose to be funny :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 21 2011, 08:58 PM~19928264
> *looks like a car that was around martinez
> *


 :0 O don't think I've ever seen it


----------



## staylow619 (Feb 5, 2011)

i was dropping every nickle and dime into a 84 chevy caprice 2 door with 84,000 original miles, euro clip, tail lights, 80% done interior, 80% body work. just needed blocking for the paint job.
giant sun roof rack for 12 batteries and all stress points done. 14 in. strockes and power balls. i feel stupid to say i got burned out. i should of taken it a little slower.
mean while, my little cousins start talking about getting lowriders and finishing them show room quality. I didnt belive them..lol  ive heard those lines from other people before and so i told them that if they did get some rides we would start our own club. so i sold my chevy for $2,500 3 months later.
a month after one of my cousins bought a 78 monte carlo baby blue, and his little brother got a 83 cuddy and both rides just need "LITTLE MINOR" stuff. Their best friend picked up a rigal switched and reinforced. just needs cosmetics.
so i tried tracking down my homie thought bought my baby so i can buy it back.
but the dumb ass got punked into a $5,000 paint job from bare metal which it didnt need, and ask me to buy it back for $7,000.   
its cool though, :biggrin: i picked up a 85 caprice landau, power windows and locks with "82,000" original miles. this one has cancer though and im back to square one, but proud to be vice president of STAY LOW car club like we promised each other.
for box chevy peeps, you know that that theirs none the same like your first.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

cars are like hoes they come and they go .


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by staylow619_@Feb 21 2011, 10:16 PM~19929269
> *
> i was dropping every nickle and dime into a 84 chevy caprice 2 door with 84,000 original miles, euro clip, tail lights, 80% done interior, 80% body work. just needed blocking for the paint job.
> giant sun roof rack for 12 batteries and all stress points done. 14 in. strockes and power balls. i feel stupid to say i got burned out. i should of taken it a little slower.
> ...


:thumbsup: on the comeback :biggrin:


----------



## staylow619 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks shark.
damn i miss my 84 classic to this day. ive been friends with this dude for 13 years now, so you know i see it often, but he also sees my new project. its a competition now..lol :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by staylow619_@Feb 21 2011, 10:49 PM~19929675
> *thanks shark.
> damn i miss my 84 classic to this day. ive been friends with this dude for 13 years now, so you know i see it often, but he also sees my new project. its a competition now..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Do what ya gotta do. U built the old one so you know what could be topped and do it again but BIGGER!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

This is fuking retarded but I had a super clean regal 84 everything worked I bought all chrome trim ligth basel new rims chain stering wheel the car had 44000 og miles I had lost it to a shady friend then the guy that bought it from my boy at the time came looking for me cause they but liquid white out on the title and I re him that's my car and it got suks wout my concent he didn't want problems so he gave me the title I went to dmv put it on my name jade it parked at a friends house for bout a year I didn't have a licence at the time got my drivers licence and was gonna get the car ready but got a 85 fleetwood clean as hell and completelly forgot bout the regal I parked it at a friends shop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

For about 5 months finally got to working on it battery was dead so I took it to get charged and next day I came to put it on and it was gone I filed a stolen report and didn't hear shit for bout 3 weeks she called me and said they found a car that matched my car description but i looked at it and it wasn't mine I asked her can I take it she said no offcource never heard anything else that's the price I paid for slaking its all my fault cause I'm retarded ppl wanted to buy it and I said no rent it and said no I could have made money of it but didn't after the matter I said damn I could have sold it but lost everything learned from this shit lmfao don't slack and don't leave for tomorrow what you can do today peace laterss


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I've missed every car I've had and gotten rid of...

However, I'm thankful for every car I've fallen into, as well 



I guess you can't have one without the other...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like this topic, Has me thinking all the time. I grew up off King & Story, My step dad used to buy cars in Oregan and bring them back here and sell them. First car I missed out on was a 51 Belair Delux, Car was complete, Give me 500 dollars it`s your`s I did know how to drive a stick so I told him I did`nt want it. :buttkick: 
Kick my self all the time.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Then in the early 80`s I bought a 63 SS Impala, off him for 800, I was cought up in the drug seen and lost it to impound.

Now I have a 66 Impala witch I bought off the original owner in 1988 for 500, and I still got the car. And I`m not going to regret this one, If you know what I mean.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Feb 27 2011, 08:38 AM~19971394
> *Then in the early 80`s I bought a 63 SS Impala, off him for 800, I was cought up in the drug seen and lost it to impound.
> 
> Now I have a 66 Impala witch I bought off the original owner in 1988 for 500, and I still got the car. And I`m not going to regret this one, If you know what I mean.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

I miss my 78 Coupe, and I really miss my 79 Monte Carlo. Now I roll an 84 Cutlass, but someday would like to get another Monte!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Miss my 56 :tears: 

But, got 25g's for it :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

70 monte the kids were babies didnt have a lot of money walked to the back of rear quarter saw a flake of paint picked it off and the whole side of the car peeled back due to rust pulled the motor and sold it as scrap i miss that car


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 27 2011, 11:09 PM~19977287
> *Miss my 56 :tears:
> 
> But, got 25g's for it  :biggrin:
> ...


$ talks :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MAN, WE NEED TO STOP SELLING OUR RIDES TO JAPAN AND OTHER FOREIGN COUNTRIES!! WTF ARE WE GONNA LOWRIDE WHEN ALL THE GOOD AMERICAN STUFF IS GONE? SOME OL' P.O.S. TOYOTA?


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 1 2011, 06:49 AM~19987266
> *MAN, WE NEED TO STOP SELLING OUR RIDES TO JAPAN AND OTHER FOREIGN COUNTRIES!! WTF ARE WE GONNA LOWRIDE WHEN ALL THE GOOD AMERICAN STUFF IS GONE? SOME OL' P.O.S. TOYOTA?
> *


X2! Should go get some of them back!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Mar 1 2011, 10:42 AM~19988499
> *X2! Should go get some of them back!
> *


GOOD IDEA!


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

My uncle had a 64ragSS in 1969 and traded our neigbor in 1973 for his Toyota corolla because of gas price


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Mar 2 2011, 10:14 PM~20003145
> *My uncle had a 64ragSS in 1969 and traded our neigbor in 1973 for his Toyota corolla because of gas price
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Biggest regret! Sold it


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 4 2011, 11:34 PM~20019653
> *Biggest regret! Sold it
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

My 68 SS 396 Impala....


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814337
> *ok i got one !!my uncle sold his 59 impala for 700 bucks back in  85 . to this day we still talk about it ! :uh:
> *


i member back in the 70"s and early 80"s u can get a clean immaculate chevy for under 2000 dollars i used to find them all the time for that price and lower from old ppl and all 

but i member in 1980 i had bought a 58 ragg white with red guts bumber kit all from a old guy out of san gabriel,CA and my father wanted it so i gave it to him and a week later he traded it for a 1975 chevy long bed truck 

but hey back then chevys wasnt that hard to find


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

i miss this mofo............


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

my tio had a 69 charger he had to trade in for a ford station wagon, vato had to many kids. 30 yrs. later he still talks about that car


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Mar 10 2011, 11:36 PM~20063942
> *i miss this mofo............
> 
> 
> ...



beautifal ride. id miss it too!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Mar 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20063942
> *i miss this mofo............
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

JUST BEFORE THE DESERT STORM WAR I BOUGHT A 78 THUNDERBIRD. THE CAR BELONGED TO THE PRESIDENT OF THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION. HE NEVER LIKED IT SO HE ONLY DROVE IT TO BOARD MEETINGS. THE BOARD HAD BOUGHT IT FOR HIM. NEVER HAD A PASSENGER OR USED THE TRUNK. BLACK WITH RED PINSTRIPE, RED INTERIOR WITH A MOONROOF. 12 ORIGINAL MILES. I BOUGHT IT FOR 1,300 BUCKS. THIS CAR GOT MAD LOOKS STOCK. ONCE THE WAR STARTED THE GAS WENT UP AND I WASNT MAKIN ANY MONEY AT THE TIME. I SOLD IT FOR 900 BUCKS TO A CHICK FRESH OUT OF PRISON. SHE MADE THE $$ ON THE FIRE LINES. SHE WENT BACK TO HER OLD WAYS AND WRECK IT A WEEK LATER. I ENDED UP WITH A 67 BUG THAT DID FAIR TO WELL AGAINST A TELEPHONE POLE :happysad:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I had to trade my 64 SS for an Expedition.....








Now all I got are fuckin pictures to remember it by.
:angry: 
 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

So now I got this....








:biggrin: 

Never again will I make a dumb decision like that. . . I guess I didnt really have a choice. My jefe had the 64 picked up after I got shot in it.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 12 2011, 10:17 PM~19855461
> *my old 64 ss clone!
> 
> 
> ...



I think you sold that to my boy Pete.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20056696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 11:50 AM~20075142
> *I had to trade my 64 SS for an Expedition.....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :tears: :wow:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GETTING RID OF THESE ARE MY BIGGEST REGRETS...
NO NEED TO SELL, JUST A DUMB MISTAKE ON MY END


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 11:50 AM~20075142
> * My jefe had the 64 picked up after I got shot in it.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN...THE GETTING SHOT PART.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 12 2011, 04:49 PM~20076654
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN...THE GETTING SHOT PART.
> *






























Fuckers rolled up next me and shot twice. One grazed the top of my head. The other went in and out the top of my head. You can see some blood smears on the door and the seat.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 07:24 PM~20077096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 07:24 PM~20077096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



glad you're alive senor!


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:00 PM~20077979
> *glad you're alive senor!
> *


Thanks homie. Glad to be alive.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

+ =


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Feb 9 2011, 11:24 AM~19826322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I told you bro :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2011, 11:43 AM~19826437
> *My 1970 Monte Carlo, I sold it in 98.   The #1 car Ive always regretted selling.
> *


those are one of a kind. keep that original...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 14 2011, 12:08 PM~19866069
> *i miss my green 79 monte most, cause i had it the longest...people still ask me about it and i aint had it for 5 yrs
> dont regret selling any of my rides, cause i replace them w something equal or better....i just always wonder the current state of my past rides. Improved, wrecked, some shity mods??? most have went out of town, never to be seen by me again
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Mar 12 2011, 04:19 PM~20075860
> *GETTING RID OF THESE ARE MY BIGGEST REGRETS...
> NO NEED TO SELL, JUST A DUMB MISTAKE ON MY END
> 
> ...


yea bro those were bad ass... carnal


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 06:24 PM~20077096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Not many could say they got shot up in a 64 and walk away


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

I know a bunch a fools who wished they never left the M. :0


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Feb 9 2011, 09:24 AM~19826322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

My dad owned a 64 bel air bought outta the back yard of an old lady house had it since early 80's, fixed it up, put switches on it, was charcoal grey with 13' cragars, In 1990 he ended up moving out of the city to the country, needed work truck cause all the dirt roads, traded some guy for an old chevy pick up, got pulled over a week later and got taken to jail, the truck was reported stolen and the real owner of the truck was missing, he traded his 64 for a stolen truck  , my dad told the cops that he did a trade, cops looked for his 64 and the dude, he dipped to Mex, hasnt seen the 64 ever since, or the truck, i was born a couple months before he traded it, i could have been cruising it!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Mar 14 2011, 01:17 PM~20088788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

This one wasnt a major regret, but still pissed I sold it afew years ago for $500 and now Im lookin for a cheap regal locally to make a hopper out of and cant find shit under $1500 thats not rusted out :angry:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 23 2011, 09:18 AM~20159803
> *This one wasnt a major regret, but still pissed I sold it afew years ago for $500 and now Im lookin for a cheap regal locally to make a hopper out of and cant find shit under $1500 thats not rusted out  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: that was clean


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bought this Deuce from a guy that was in our LV Chapter at the Time.
Got it for super cheap like 12.5k cash.A month later the motor died as well as the tranny and rear end a lil later.I had 8k into just the drivetrain before I knew it.
Everybody knew the car and I wanted to change it up.But after putting 8 stacks into it I couldn't see putting another 10 into the guts and paint.I put it up for sale and right after I pulled my add a Canadian guy hit me up and wanted to buy it.
I really was set in keeping it so I told him I would sell only for asking price no lower(22k)
he wired the money and took the car after the money cleared my account.
Now after putting Thousands into my vert now and not even being half as far along as the Deuce(or so it seems) I am regretting it.
I shoulda kept that bish and made it my own.
Funny thing is I always wanted a 63 Rag and woulda traded in a heartbeat for the Deuce ,if it was in half the shape mine is in now.
O'well guess you don't know what you got til it's gone :happysad:

Here's the Deuce
*


























































































*
And my Rag I have now*








http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/100_2205.jpg
[img]http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/100_2308.jpg
















*Currently under construction *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL_FOCKER_@Mar 12 2011, 10:00 PM~20077979
> *glad you're alive senor!
> *


X2
:wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 AM~20159803
> *This one wasnt a major regret, but still pissed I sold it afew years ago for $500 and now Im lookin for a cheap regal locally to make a hopper out of and cant find shit under $1500 thats not rusted out  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU KNOW WHERE IT'S AT NOW?


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 23 2011, 10:43 AM~20160387
> *Bought this Deuce from a guy that was in our LV Chapter at the Time.
> Got it for super cheap like 12.5k cash.A month later the motor died as well as the tranny and rear end a lil later.I had 8k into just the drivetrain before I knew it.
> Everybody knew the car and I wanted to change it up.But after putting 8 stacks into it I couldn't see putting another 10 into the guts and paint.I put it up for sale and right after I pulled my add a Canadian guy hit me up and wanted to buy it.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Well at least you got your dream car!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

65 El Camino! My first car and first lowrider! and cant find the few pics I have of it! :angry: Now its jus a memory and a regret!  it was such a nice car too!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:09 PM~20166588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 23 2011, 11:09 PM~20166588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 10 2011, 06:23 AM~19834027
> *my 1st 63 hardtop... triple black with a doc patterned top ..black spokes etc... sold back in 97 ,,,and  few other rides too
> 
> 
> *




pics of this car Huey??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 25 2011, 05:35 AM~20176226
> *pics of this car Huey??
> *































sorry scanned pics ill get better ones and rescan them..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

my moms had a 59 impala back in the day and sold it for 50 bucks dam dam dam if i waz only born :tears: :tears: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:33 AM~20176450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 25 2011, 10:33 AM~20176450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## dragginrust (Mar 27, 2011)

I had an RD350 bike. New engine and rubber, basically restored. Mint bike that went like stink (2 stroke). In about 1992 a neighbor kid gave me a story about losing his job if he didn't get new transportation right away. He had a baby and was hurting for cash, blah blah blah. I bought his story, felt really bad since he was a 17 year old father, and sold it to him for 1 case of beer. Yep........ he resold it. Heard he went on a trip. Left a bad taste in my mouth. I liked that bike !! :angry:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dragginrust_@Mar 30 2011, 12:27 PM~20219109
> *I had an RD350 bike. New engine and rubber, basically restored. Mint bike that went like stink (2 stroke). In about 1992 a neighbor kid gave me a story about losing his job if he didn't get new transportation right away.  He had a baby and was hurting for cash, blah blah blah. I bought his story, felt really bad since he was a 17 year old father, and sold it to him for 1 case of beer. Yep........ he resold it. Heard he went on a trip. Left a bad taste in my mouth. I liked that bike !! :angry:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

...and this one I built 7 or 8 years ago and ended up getting back 





































....now i'm starting all over....



















:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

OK SO I HAD THIS CLEAN AS 67 IMPALA REALY CLEAN IN AND OUT ALL CHROMED OUT FROM MOTOR TO TRUNK ALL THE NICE STUFF I DIPED IT AND THEN SOME GUY HIT ME UP AND KEPT ON SAYING HE LIKED IT TO SELL IT TO HIM OR TRADE IT HE KEPT INSISTING I FINALLY SAID FUCK IT I ENDED UP TRADING IT FOR A 64 SS AND A 52 TRUCK I STILL SEE THE CAR AROUND HERE IN THE CITY I LIVE IN LOOKS THE SAME WITH THE EXEPTION ON THE MOONROOF


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:33 AM~20176450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 12 2011, 06:24 PM~20077096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn...youre one lucky mofo


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20268357
> *damn...youre one lucky mofo
> *


Not exactly....cuz I traded it for an expedition :twak: :rofl: 
All seriousness, Im glad to be above ground and cherish my time with my family and friends.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just before my mom passed she bought an 87 regal from an old lady. white with PERFECT maroon guts, a/c blew ICE COLD and 64000oiginal miles for $1500. i was a loser back then and hadnt had a job for 2 years. finally got 1 and my mom told me if i kept the job for 6 months, shed give me the car because she knew i wanted it bad. she passed away 5 months to the day that i got the job and by then i had already thrown sum 13s on it and bought her a truck. after she passed i let it sit for a year and then tried givin it to my girl ( now my wife) to fix up but she didnt want it so i sold it to my best friend. he lifted it and put 20s on it and sold it 6 months later. the guy he sold it to has a cousin that lives around the corner from me so i see it drive by all the time, but the guys girlfriend caught him cheatin on her so she ran a red light in it on purpose and got t boned on both sides. the car looks like an hourglass now  and the guy still drives it by my house almost every day...


----------



## Ats92 (Jun 19, 2009)

My first project car, an 86 regal..... was half way done with it.. had the body work done, paint job was pretty much done... interior was decent needed a little work.. Sold it for $150..crazy.. the guy i sold it to wound up junkin it.... would have been a nice car right now. -.-


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Not a lowrider but I think its worthy to post up. This was my first car that my dad gave to me when I was 16 years old. 5 years ago I had to get rid of it because my ex wife tried to claim it when we divorced. Prior to her being able to list it as community property I traded it for a Turbo Buick and 10k cash in my favor. About a year ago the guy I sold it to resold the car to a guy in Minnesota. When the new owner was cleaning the trunk he found a piece of paper with my name on it and found me on facebook. He's been keeping me updated on the build and he knows how special this car was to me. The guy is in his early 70s with no kids. He told me that when he dies he going to will the car back to me. I hope he's not bullshitting because I loved that car. 


1967 Chevy Nova Super Sport 327/300hp.















The new owner with the car torn down.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow: cool story :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> This car was a gift from my dad to me I had it from 01-04. So I ended up selling it and I kicked myself in the ass for 6 years and in 2010 I came across the car and bought back. Not that many people can say they got rid of a car and got tthe car back. So right now its getting redone the same coior all over


Nice.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

southsiderider said:


> View attachment 389974
> View attachment 389975


:wow:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn i cant believe that some of you assholes would give away or sell the cars your parents gave you

on a side note when i was like 19 or 20 i saw a 57 bel air with a old ass crusty for sale sign in the yard of a fucked up abandoned looking house.the car was solid all trims moldings interior not rusty just needed to be restored.i knocked on the door and a little old lady comes out and says the cars not for sale,i said well theres a sign on it "FOR SALE".she goes on to tell me it was her deceased husbands car and she has no keys it hasnt been started in years,blah blah blah.i said im still interested so she says gimme $2500 and its yours.i tried tom jew her down and she says no 2500 or nothing.so i said i will be back.like i said i was younger at the time so it took me 2 weeks to hustle up the money i had my car sold and beg borrow for the difference.
i was like fuck yeah im gonna kill it with a 57.i went to her house to make sure we had a deal and she tell me the cars not for sale,i said i was here 2 weeks ago and she said oh yeah,$5000.
WHAT THE FUCK!
we said $2500 and she says a collector saw the car offered $5000 so if i came with the money first i could have it.
well at that time it was impossible for me to get that amount i begged but no one would lend me the money i drove by a week later and the car was gone.i think about that car damn near everyday and its been like 15 years.
THE END


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

tmack6 said:


> Not a lowrider but I think its worthy to post up. This was my first car that my dad gave to me when I was 16 years old. 5 years ago I had to get rid of it because my ex wife tried to claim it when we divorced. Prior to her being able to list it as community property I traded it for a Turbo Buick and 10k cash in my favor. About a year ago the guy I sold it to resold the car to a guy in Minnesota. When the new owner was cleaning the trunk he found a piece of paper with my name on it and found me on facebook. He's been keeping me updated on the build and he knows how special this car was to me. The guy is in his early 70s with no kids. He told me that when he dies he going to will the car back to me. I hope he's not bullshitting because I loved that car.
> 
> 
> 1967 Chevy Nova Super Sport 327/300hp.
> ...



damn it sucks you got fucked over by your ex,but i think the old man will be a man of his word and give it back to you


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

alex75 said:


> damn it sucks you got fucked over by your ex,but i think the old man will be a man of his word and give it back to you


I hope so. At the time I really didnt want to do it but I'd rather see it go to someone else than to let a scorned beezee or her dude driving my ride. She knew what that car meant to me and just wanted to be an evil female asshole. Shit got worse though because that wasnt the only car I had to let go like that. I had to let my daily driver Bug go, my throw away Cutlass go and my Bonneville go all around the same time behind that divorce madness. I also loss a rare 92 BMW M3 with a wide body kit, a 91 Honda CRX that I turbocharged and 94 Lincoln Town Car that I plans to cut. Not to mention I loss the house too. Lets say it took a lot a restraint to not lose my mind.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

alex75 said:


> damn i cant believe that some of you assholes would give away or sell the cars your parents gave you


shit bro, i REALLY didnt want too but she also left me a house when she passed where ive lived all my life. When she passed she was $8000 away from payin it off. The pay off date on the loan was scheduled exactly 18 months away and she was 3 months behind on the mortgage so i was hustlin my ass off tryna get caught up. Sold everything i could. Would have still kept it even after my girl turned it down, but my homie gave me an offer i couldnt refuse. I caught the mortgage up and paid the house off in 6 months. All my mom ever wanted in the world was for this place to be paid off so i think shes up there happy...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I should of kept and just put it away with the rest of my junk ...at the time i hadnt used it or my 63 in a year so I thought somebdy else could enjoy it...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

southside groovin said:


> shit bro, i REALLY didnt want too but she also left me a house when she passed where ive lived all my life. When she passed she was $8000 away from payin it off. The pay off date on the loan was scheduled exactly 18 months away and she was 3 months behind on the mortgage so i was hustlin my ass off tryna get caught up. Sold everything i could. Would have still kept it even after my girl turned it down, but my homie gave me an offer i couldnt refuse. I caught the mortgage up and paid the house off in 6 months. All my mom ever wanted in the world was for this place to be paid off so i think shes up there happy...




good move:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

1980 lecab

1981 lecab 

:burn:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

out of all the lowriders i've had............ i actually miss my lil daily honda the most. :burn:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I got 2 lowriders and been thinkin about letting my Cadillac go. I've had it since 97 and built it from scratch. I would just hate to be kickin myself in the ass if I sold it. I dunno what to do??


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

I SOLD MY 66 IMPALA SS CONVERTABLE TO BUY A EXPEDITION THATS ONLY WORTH ABOUT 3 GRAND NOW . AINT THAT A BITCH.:tears:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

my dad had 1954 bel air 2dr hard top sold it to my grandpa and he gave it to my cousin and now just sits in his back yard for the past 25years but wont sell it back  we talk about it every time we see a nice bomb or see old pics, when it was parked 25years ago it had new paint, int, and engine man was it a mistake to sell.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Uncle Ruckus said:


> THE TOPIC TITLE DIDNT SAY SHIT ABOUT PUSSY WHIPPED MIDGETS THAT SELL THEIR CAR BECAUSE THEY SCARRED THEIR HO IS GONNA LEAVE. :uh:


LMAO!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I found out through my NINO that when I was about 5 or 6 yrs old he owned a yellow 59 vert impala w/continental kit in immaculate stock condition. He has 3 daughters and no sons. So his plan was to give it to me when I got old enough to drive but my NINA was on his ass about her needing a car to get around in cus she blew the motor in her car. So he gave in to her bullshit and ended up trading the 59 for a 1990 blazer for her. ( it wasnt even the k-5, it was the lil' one ).She wrecked the blazer about a year later. And they divorced about 3 years after that. WTF!!!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I found out through my NINO that when I was about 5 or 6 yrs old he owned a yellow 59 vert impala w/continental kit in immaculate stock condition. He has 3 daughters and no sons. So his plan was to give it to me when I got old enough to drive but my NINA was on his ass about her needing a car to get around in cus she blew the motor in her car. So he gave in to her bullshit and ended up trading the 59 for a 1990 blazer for her. ( it wasnt even the k-5, it was the lil' one ).She wrecked the blazer about a year later. And they divorced about 3 years after that. WTF!!!


That sounds like a big loss. As you know, 59's are some nice cars. Verts are all the more special. But, the loss was not ever yours as you never had (possession of) it. Who knows, the car may not have ever made it to you. He says that now but, as you can see, "Life happens". He was probably talking it in the ear/neck all day from old gal about the car. Women (No offense ladies) can do that. They can drive us guys insane. He probably thought about it long and hard and I'm sure that in his heart (imo) did what he thought was right. He was trying to keep the family together and strong, and if you don't know, THAT, is the most important thing in the world. There are more 59 verts to be had. If you have beef, it should be with old gal but, since it was never yours, I would think that you would be out of line....but I hear ya.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I still kick myself in the ass about selling my 85 caprice landau....I built it from scratch...got it all painted and patterend..got to a point where it was really looking good...then my wife lost her job...and I was about to have kid number 4...we needed a second car so I had to make a sacrafice...I still want to buy it back or build me another one and finish it this time


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i really regret getting rid of my 76 caprice classic. clean as fuck sky blue og paint with less the 100,000 og miles on it.. i lifted it with 2 pumps to the nose and one to the rear in the late 90s i kick my self in the ass cuz my baby mama was jealous of the car and i got rid of it after 5 years... a few years later i got rid of her ass as well now the car is destroyed and it breaks my heart every time i see it... damn what a idiot...





















i put the big rims on for like month in 2000 i didnt like it like that but it was different in 2000 i even use to 3 wheel... fuck i miss that car...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the car regret getting rid of the most!


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sold my project ride 40 Chevy coupe 2 door business sedan, had twins and needed the extra loot. Stupidest thing I ever did should've of sat on that shit and started working on it way later when I had the cash


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

sold this one in 04,but i bought it back 2 weeks ago for 200,stripped it and sold the body:thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My 64 ss. It was my first car. Only 15 years old rolling a 64 sport to my highschool. I ended up having a kid a year later and needed something with 4 doors and AC. So I sold my 4 and have been regretting it for years. I have been hell bent on buying another, and it will happen some day.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Even though da new owner is a cool guy ,I sold my 64 Rag for Bills and help out da wife 

Now I still have da bills because now ( ex wife ) put more on me 











Damn I miss her


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Even though da new owner is a cool guy ,I sold my 64 Rag for Bills and help out da wife
> 
> Now I still have da bills because now ( ex wife ) put more on me
> 
> ...


like how the gold and chrome looks all around now!!
:wow:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Even though da new owner is a cool guy ,I sold my 64 Rag for Bills and help out da wife
> 
> Now I still have da bills because now ( ex wife ) put more on me
> 
> ...


So sick !


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> This car was a gift from my dad to me I had it from 01-04. So I ended up selling it and I kicked myself in the ass for 6 years and in 2010 I came across the car and bought back. Not that many people can say they got rid of a car and got tthe car back. So right now its getting redone the same coior all over



















This is what I looks like now. Didn't go with white again.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Even though da new owner is a cool guy ,I sold my 64 Rag for Bills and help out da wife
> 
> Now I still have da bills because now ( ex wife ) put more on me
> 
> ...


Its crossed my head to get rid of my car to pay my bills but I react and think ima get rid of it then later ima have the same bills again


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U will . I miss her a lot


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> U will . I miss her a lot


Your ex?


----------



## j-mo (Jan 9, 2012)

Had an OG 67 all power with a 396. Some drunk fool lost control and smashed into it while it was parked. it was totaled. That was in 96. Bought a 64 ss in 99. Still have the ss. Miss that big block.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## dmackustom (Jan 26, 2012)

i miss my Galaxie. There arent to many like this around. Everyone told me I couldnt build it because it was so rough. I said "watch me"


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> This car was a gift from my dad to me I had it from 01-04. So I ended up selling it and I kicked myself in the ass for 6 years and in 2010 I came across the car and bought back. Not that many people can say they got rid of a car and got tthe car back. So right now its getting redone the same coior all over


i did tha same thing with my chop top im re-building


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Even though da new owner is a cool guy ,I sold my 64 Rag for Bills and help out da wife
> 
> Now I still have da bills because now ( ex wife ) put more on me
> 
> ...



isnt this that katrina car are you tha guy he bought it from ?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yes sir , he got it in July 07


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey watsup guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Left my 1985 Cutlass Supreme Bro-ham at my grandfather's house for about a year while I left with the military, came back it was gone.  
Been about 9 years since I've seen it. :tears:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Chevyhound said:


> That sounds like a big loss. As you know, 59's are some nice cars. Verts are all the more special. But, the loss was not ever yours as you never had (possession of) it. Who knows, the car may not have ever made it to you. He says that now but, as you can see, "Life happens". He was probably talking it in the ear/neck all day from old gal about the car. Women (No offense ladies) can do that. They can drive us guys insane. He probably thought about it long and hard and I'm sure that in his heart (imo) did what he thought was right. He was trying to keep the family together and strong, and if you don't know, THAT, is the most important thing in the world. There are more 59 verts to be had. If you have beef, it should be with old gal but, since it was never yours, I would think that you would be out of line....but I hear ya.


I aint mad at him or her for doing what he had to do at the time for his wife. I give him much props for that. And the story wasnt about ME losing the car. I was telling HIS story. He told me that he regrets trading in the impala. It wouldve been cool if he did keep it and pass it down to me but oh well.


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a 1987 cutlass supreme I rebuilt the 350 rocket I dropped in put floor shifter y todo chromed sum parts a lot of luv put in that car put spokes custom dual exhaust chain steering wheel was a bad ass ride I let my homie hang on to it y he double crossed me sold it & dipped beat my self up for even trusting him shoulda been smarter cops couldn't do ne thin .. but now I got a new project a 87 Cadillac brougham -


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> sorry scanned pics ill get better ones and rescan them..


:thumbsup:


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I remember a big regret I was 16 or 17 & me & my mom came across a 2dr 64 impala ss convertible all white new paint new tan rag chromed 350 dropped low on bubble caps for $1,200.00 he was selling it for his family I badgered my mom till we got a loan called the guy told him we had the cash when we got there someone bought it from under us I was devistated & always.thought shoulda tried harder


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

72 kutty said:


> I think you sold that to my boy Pete.


yup I sure did! nice car it was in lowrider magazine few years ago...


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> sorry scanned pics ill get better ones and rescan them..


I think this car is on craigslist for sale in the bay area.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

OG 87 Landua miss here:tears:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for the "never should have bought it" thread. I've got some contributions for that one.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


Caballo said:


> I'm waiting for the "never should have bought it" thread. I've got some contributions for that one.


:yessad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I've had a few more but these would be my favorite ones all trades and or just sell to get the next one


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> Left my 1985 Cutlass Supreme Bro-ham at my grandfather's house for about a year while I left with the military, came back it was gone.
> Been about 9 years since I've seen it. :tears:


thats a fucked up way of saying "thank you for your service"


----------

